# DOA C.A.L. grub tails



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

Whats up everyone? I watched a show called "Addictive Fishing" Saturday morning and they were using the new DOA C.A.L. grub tails and were catching all types of fish one after another. They really impressed me and was wondering if any of yall have used them around NC?

Just wanted to update everyone, I have been doing some bass fishing since the fish still arent biting much here. I am going out to Masonboro Inlet this weekend to try some new stuff I purchased over the last few weeks (Tsunami 5" minnows, Tsunami 3" shads, and the DOA shrimp) . I have visited numerous tackle places to talk to some people so I am well on my way now with a better understanding that I can't visually get online. Thanks to everyone who go we started a few months ago, looking forward to gettin some action soon and share with you all. I am going Thursday to get some leader. That is one thing I still do not have but it seems everyone uses them when I just use my normal line to tie my rigs and lures to and I guess I should get one put on my line to protect from bite offs and anything else.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ross, I saw the same show on Sat. while eating some lunch. I've never seen those type baits, at least not in the Tidewater area yet. Might be one of those gulf coast things.

For those that didn't see the show, they were fishing the Everglades with these things. Looked like one of the old "Stingray" style grubs only the tail was a lot wider and turned at 90* from the way the old one was. 

Looked pretty good when they showed it going through the water. Don't know if it'll catch fish anywhere but where they were (and they were catching A LOT) but I'm sure it'll catch quite a few fishermen and their $$$$$.


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*fish*

Yeah I mean besides the snook and tarpon, they caught red drum and trout on them so that caught my eyes. They got a sheepshead too. Looked like a versatile bait.


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Tsunamis*

In my first post I mentioned the Tsunami 5" split tail minnows and after I purchased them I was wondering if a 5" was to big for fish like red drum and speckled trout? Should I keep these or return for 4" ones?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

definitely not too big, especially for bigger fish, fish will eat anything they can get in their mouths, i would save those fro fall though when the forage is bigger and more that size


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ross, Smoothbore posted a while back about the "tried and true".. It's interesting how the marketers keep going beyond the limits to market stuff on tv shows nowadays.. All is worth a try,but my suggestion is not to go toooo far overboard and purchase a bunch of tackle that is just the "latest greatest".. 

Listen to those "mom and pop" tackle shop owners,that have seen what folks catch fish on locally,and beware of wallyworlds,and fishing shows trying to market something new..Try them,ask about them,but buy just one to start and not the whole box..


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ross remember when fishing with artificials (lures) always bring a good selection of types, sizes, and colors. If you've already got something that looks like what you just bought then yeah you may want to take it back. If you're just getting into the lure-buying aspect of fishing then try to get some of everything, slowly though, see what works first. Then when you go, try to see what's in the water already for bait and see if you don't have something that looks close to it and use that.

Also Specks like a bigger bait so 5" isn't too big. Greys want a smaller bait 2-3" most of the time. Drum will take either.


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks Jay B, I am gettin my lure collection steadily. So is the 5" about the size of a finger mullet? I am going to use the 5" Tsunami minnows this weekend around the inlets at Wrightsville Beach for trout and drum but I then was worried the 5" would be to big for the puppy drum. Hopefully I can report my FIRST saltwater catch this weekend


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ross the best part of lure fishing is you have an infinite number of choices of what to use. Don't limit yourself to fishing all day with that one new lure, take everything. You'll sometimes hear fishermen talk about throwing the tacklebox, that means they've done the same thing. If what you're using isn't catching then change to something different. Sometimes a change as subtle as just a different color of the same lure will make the difference of just fishing and catching.

When I head out to wade and lure fish I always wear a vest that carries 8-10lbs. of every color, type & size of lure that I think will catch whatever fish I'm after.

Next time you're watching those Sat. a/m fishing shows watch those fly-flinging fellas, they really know how to put just the right lure in front of a fish. Good luck if you make it out this weekend. Oh yeah, if you're planing on fishing in the same area all day then take a second rod and dunk some bait at the same time, it increases your odds.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

i also saw the show. looks like the old stinray grubs. ive caught mant speck on those lures.
Heres the site to see the lures 

http://www.doalures.com/cal_grub_tails.htm


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Tsunamis*

The local tackle places here in Wilmington reccomend the Tsunami 3" Shads and the 4-5" minnows. Haven't seen much on them on shows or the internet but seems to be a local favorite around where I am from. Any body else use them around NC?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ross, Do you have mirror lures,fin-s,and regular grub tails as well?? I prefer something a little smaller than 5 inches,such as a fin-s with 3/8 oz jig head or a grubtail,or maybe a mirror lure. Guess I'm just "ole school",but it catches for me..


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Mirrolures*

Hey DD, I got the Mirrolure Top Pup (white with green top) and the Mirrolure sinking twitchbait (Red head, white body with grey specks), I have some of the Gotcha Trout Killers and some DOA shrimp. Then those Tsunami 3" shads (green), Tsunami 4-5" minnows. (4" in pink and 5" in gold with black specks)

I have seen the Fin-S in the stores. 

I do have grub tails for freshwater bass, the Gary ... something.... grubs w/ curly tails and some other white Curly Tails grubs. Any of those work for drum or trout? Haha. I have had good luck with saltwater stuff for bass, wonder if itll work for the reverse on drum or trout.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Mirrolures*



RossMt84 said:


> *Hey DD, I got the Mirrolure Top Pup (white with green top) and the Mirrolure sinking twitchbait (Red head, white body with grey specks), I have some of the Gotcha Trout Killers and some DOA shrimp. Then those Tsunami 3" shads (green), Tsunami 4-5" minnows. (4" in pink and 5" in gold with black specks)
> 
> I have seen the Fin-S in the stores.
> 
> I do have grub tails for freshwater bass, the Gary ... something.... grubs w/ curly tails and some other white Curly Tails grubs. Any of those work for drum or trout? Haha. I have had good luck with saltwater stuff for bass, wonder if itll work for the reverse on drum or trout. *


 *YEAP!*


----------

